
Show HN: No-Code CI for Android - shipit
https://www.turingci.com
======
iudqnolq
This looks really cool. I don't have a need for it now, but if I did this
seems like a strong contender.

I'd have someone copyedit it, though. For example you have "pre" instead of
"per". Also the sentence "Team needs to staff dedicated release engineer to
handle the task with their already limited resources." is grammatically
incorrect and gives off the impression that this was built by someone who's
ESL. May be true, may not be true, has no connection to how good a tool it is
but some people might misinterpret it that way.

Idiomatic ways to write that would include "Teams need dedicated release
engineers", "Teams need a dedicated release engineer", and others.

~~~
shipit
Thank you! And you are correct -- I am indeed ESL :) tbh writing the copy for
landing site has taken me longer than some of the code :p

I shall revisit with fresh eyes and get it sorted out. Thank you! Please keep
us in mind whenever you do need CI.

~~~
iudqnolq
No problem! Congratulations one the launch.

------
dominotw
> Unlimited build minutes. No hidden costs. $7 per month per CI pipeline.

wow. how is this viable for them :

~~~
shipit
author here - we are using spot instances on GCP for executing the pipeline
which at 10 hrs/day usage makes us $1 in profit/month :)

~~~
MuffinFlavored
might I recommend figuring something else out because... that sucks :)

~~~
shipit
hehe - actually I am an Android dev primarily and I thought that starting a
project without CI sucks way more. So I built this for myself and was happy
paying $7/mo for not having to spend weeks+$$$ on setting one up with current
solutions.

Spot instances do take upto ~2 mins to come up so probably a turbo add-on that
devs will feel happy paying for or please feel free to suggest.

------
MakiXx
The logo on their website doesn't load properly for me. My machine doesn't
have the font "LucidaGrande" and if they read this, make sure you outline your
text before exporting!

------
twodayslate
Is there something similar for iOS?

~~~
shipit
we're working on it as we speak! we'll keep you informed or just drop us an
email listed on the site

